# rifle scope?????????



## deerhunter (Apr 9, 2004)

i just got a 308 rifle for hunting tennessee this year this may be a once i in a life time trip so dont want to spend a lot of $$$$$$$$ i need a scope for this rifle what do i need


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Might want to look at the 3X9 Bushnell Trophy..descent scope runs about $100, as far as 3X9s go its about the middle of the pack as far as price.


----------



## beagle52 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hello DH ,I might be able to help you out I have a 3 !/2 - !0 VX3 They sell for around $470.00 I give it to you for $200.00 ! Let me know cause I am going to canfield coonhunters swap meet & I was thinking about taking it there. I was going to ask $250.00 there for it. Well good luck on your hunt with whatever you get ! Shoot straight Leroy


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

I think smallmouth Crazy is right. For the money a Bushnell Trophy 3x9 would get you in the game. They are decent scopes. The VX III for $200. is a wonderful bargain if you have the money. Leupolds warranty carries on to you even on used scopes.... If you can't afford the Leupold, do go look through a Trophy, I think you'll like it.....


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

you can get a sightron or the VXIII posted above for much cheaper and much better glass


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

littleking said:


> you can get a sightron or the VXIII posted above for much cheaper and much better glass


If it were my rifle and a rifle that was going to get regular use I would want to have better glass on it as well, but the way it sounds he wont be shooting the rifle alot and wants to keep the price down, thats why I suggested a scope that is not the bottom of the barrel 3X9 that he could get for less than $50...but yet not a higher end optic that he would have to spend $200 or more on.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

you can get a sightron for $129 @ vances


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Never looked through a S1...but I had a S11 4X16 that didnt impress me alot, did you say that you can get a Vari X111 3.5X10 cheaper than $200??? if so please give me some contact info as I will buy a couple of those


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i go with no less quality than a leupold vari x II.the price is mid-range and the quality is very good.a good gun shop in your area would be alot of help with showing you what brands and models would be good and could hold up with the recoil.nothing worse than having a hunting trip ruined because of a bad scope.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

flthednut had one for $200

the rifleman series is not that bad either


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

In the end I would buy the best optic that your budget will allow, people are right to say that you shouldnt skimp on your optics if you can help it, but most of us do have a budget we have to stay within, nobody understands better than me though how hard it is to sink big $$$ on optics after big $$$ has just been dropped on a rifle, I just bought a Savage LPRV in 204 and Im trying to figure out a way to get the kinda optics that I want for her, going to a shop and checking out the different brands is not a bad idea...but if you find what you want I wouldnt snap it up right there, check out the different wholesalers online and see if they cant save you some $$$.


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

littleking said:


> flthednut had one for $200
> 
> the rifleman series is not that bad either


No flthednut did not have one for $200.00.... Beagle 52 had that deal for him. He said the scope sells for around $470.00. I said that would be a bargain at $200.00...


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

A 3.5X10 for $200 is a great deal, if I didnt already have a couple scopes that need a home I might very well be on that myself, Im looking for something with more magnification though, it will sell quickly when beagle52 puts it up somewhere.


----------



## FishingAddict17 (Apr 21, 2004)

Had a Bushnell Banner, not Trophy which is a little higher quality than the Banner. Put it on my Mini-14 in .223 and broke the barrel in then shot 100 rds. The scope didn't make it past the break-in. I have a Leupold VX II Ultralight being delivered today from Midway~329.00 with FULL FOREVER WARRANTY. I would suggest you buy the best quality scope availble in your price range. It may be the trophy but I will never try anything Bushnell makes for firearms again. Maybe binoculars and spotting scopes but that's it. Looked at the Bushnell holosight for my AR before the banner broke. Bought the EOTech instead as I am not giving them a second chance to take anymore money away. The Banner was $80.00 so I wasn't expecting much but if it can't handle .223 then I certainly wouldn't try it on a .308. Leupold forever for their quality and warranty. Burris and Nikon are pretty good too.


----------



## beagle52 (Apr 15, 2007)

Well I havnt heard from deer hunter so if anybody s interested in the leupold let me know ! Thanks


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Do you have the ability to send pics???


----------



## beagle52 (Apr 15, 2007)

Send me your E mail address & I can send you a couple pictures


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## beagle52 (Apr 15, 2007)

pix sent ! Thanks


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

You should spend as much if not more on your scope than you do for the rifle. A lot of people will buy a $500 rifle and put a $100 scope on it.

Don't skimp on optics. That big trophy buck might walk by during low light conditions and that $100 scope will leave you frustrated that you cannot see your target or the internals could shift from a little abuse.


----------

